# Cut down on the stickies please?



## kitreshawn (May 2, 2008)

I realize that all the stickied threads have useful information but there is a problem.  Too many things are stickied.  There should only be 3-4 at most I would think.  Much more than that and it starts to lose its importance (not to mention push normal threads further down the page).

Keep the threads that are likely to be useful even if they fall inactive.  Let other threads die a natural death, the topic can always be reposted if it becomes an issue in the future.  My suggestion is to keep these threads stickied:

The Critique Thread - Post requests for crits here!
Looking For Writiers?

Honestly those are the only two that seem to be the type of thing currently up that should be stickied.  Other stuff should be made into a normal thread again.  If you really want a writing advice sticky than create a new thread where new writers can ask specific questions and get advice.  As far as just general advice I would think the Critique thread would handle that.

This also lets other threads be stickied for a temporary time, letting you keep threads that seem more important for the time being near the top for a week or so before letting them go again to die a natural death.

When everything is stickied it is the same as having nothing stickied.


----------



## Xipoid (May 2, 2008)

What on Earth? I thought there were only three threads stickied to begin with. When did all this happen?


----------



## M. LeRenard (May 2, 2008)

G-gads, what's all this?  A hacker?  Why is a thread with zero posts asking for advice about a fanfic stickied?


----------



## FourLetterWord (May 2, 2008)

M. Le Renard said:


> G-gads, what's all this?  A hacker?  Why is a thread with zero posts asking for advice about a fanfic stickied?



fuck if i know but it sure made my first trip into this subforum hillarious


----------



## Kimmerset (May 2, 2008)

Ho shi-! 

What... the hell? Looks like one of the mods raided the liquor cabinet one too many times.


----------



## makmakmob (May 2, 2008)

Is it perhaps worth asking whoever did this whether they would prefer too simply summerize the points they find so great into a singe thread for us?


----------



## makmakmob (May 2, 2008)

Is it perhaps worth asking whoever did this whether they would prefer too simply summarize the points they find so great into a singe thread for us? Perhaps we should also bring along some motivational devices, preferably one with blades, or, 
in the following calibres: 
.223
.30
.50 (BMG)

(if this list makes no sense ask JAK3ST3RB and he'll tell you what it means)


----------



## yak (May 3, 2008)

Looks like import problems to me. Will clean that up.


----------



## makmakmob (May 3, 2008)

W00t!


----------



## Luna_Redmoon (May 3, 2008)

why not make a new topic thing with in the topic that pertains to the stickies? keeping the most important ones on the original that way all things can be saved, and easily accessed if needed be. and there is room to make more stickies and have normal threads to.

just my thought.


----------



## Luna_Redmoon (May 3, 2008)

nvm...i just went back and noticed all the pointless stickies...


----------



## M. LeRenard (May 3, 2008)

Merci, yak, et bonne anniversaire.


----------



## kitreshawn (May 3, 2008)

Well, its better but there are still too many.  Glad to see that the admins are working on it though.


----------



## Poetigress (May 22, 2008)

Personally, I agree there are still too many stickies here.  I'd go back to just having the "Looking for writers" and "Critique Thread" stickied, with maybe two or three others if people think it's worthwhile.  I'm getting tired of having to scroll past all those to get to the regular threads...


----------



## M. LeRenard (May 24, 2008)

From recent thread:


			
				codewolf said:
			
		

> *makes thread sticky*


The mystery is solved.  That fiend from the UK is the culprit.
While we are all quite flattered that our threads are being deemed important, it does make it a bit annoying to have to scroll down 20 threads to find the first new post each time.  That, and it defeats the purpose of stickying threads, which is to get more people to notice them; the critique one, especially, is being overlooked because it's halfway down a long list that rarely changes.  Why not just keep two or three (echoing Looking For Writers and the critique thread)?


----------

